# Simple Porch Tiling



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

While not as ambitious as some of the other projects here, this is my latest project that I have managed to begin after the birth of my son 

I moved into a new house and there was this odd 14'x14' porch that just didnt work..see below...











My simple plan was to tile this and with the help of this board, i found some porcelain tile and some confident to begin










Looks bigger without all the junk on it 

Here's the underlayment - unmodified thinset between the slab and ditra:










The kid thought the spacers were great fun!

I've actually got all the tile in place now and just need to grout as the weather has not been permitting. . . 

Here's the field ready for grout (and a good scrubbing)











So here's the final project (for this year). I need to paint the foundation a little where the builder didnt paint and put some stain on the stairs which will be replaced next spring. I also noticed my ffront center trim tile is off a little... going to keep it for now but it will probably have to fix it next spring.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Best thing about kids like that is they don't need knee pads.


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

I like it. What did you use for thinset? Are you worried about the freeze/thaw cycles?


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

rebelranger said:


> I like it. What did you use for thinset? Are you worried about the freeze/thaw cycles?


This should generate some replies.... 

I used CustomBlend Unmodified Thinset (yes, I've read both sides of the CustomBlend debate and still chose to use it) both between the slab and ditra and the ditra and tile.

I installed both the ditra and the tile according to both manufacturer recommendations and am comfortable with the risk associated with freeze/thaw cycles. I talked to a lot of professionals - some said it would work, some said it would not. Who do you believe? I guess time will tell - how else do people like me gain experience aside from just doing it?


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok what was your "CustomBlend" unmodified thinset? I want to do this exact project on a front porch with steps and just don't want it breaking this winter...if it makes 2 winters I'll be ok with that.


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

rebelranger said:


> Ok what was your "CustomBlend" unmodified thinset? I want to do this exact project on a front porch with steps and just don't want it breaking this winter...if it makes 2 winters I'll be ok with that.


that's the brand name from Home Depot.

I'm like you. If it last a few winters with some minor repairs along the way, I'll be happy... see above for the finished project


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Good deal. How about any surface prep of the concrete, or just a good wash?


----------

